# Fledgling Owl, Nuthatch, etc.



## Philnlucky (Apr 2, 2017)

Flushed parent from nest this morning. She landed in a tall pine occupied by a pair of brown headed nuthatches.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2017)

More great shots. I see some real feathers starting to show up on Junior.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 2, 2017)

Cool shots, especially the first two.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 2, 2017)

Those are great images! What's your setup?


----------



## Philnlucky (Apr 2, 2017)

Nikon P900 W/2000mm for these shots.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 2, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice!  Gotta love those little squeaky toy birds!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2017)

that parent sure looks like the loving kind...lol

very nice shots thank you for sharing.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 4, 2017)

Impressive!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> that parent sure looks like the loving kind...lol
> 
> very nice shots thank you for sharing.





That old Lady looks at you like you owe her money.  

She`s big too.


----------

